# Moving on, out & up- Post Break-Up



## majorshadow (May 22, 2011)

My post break-up therapy resulted in a song. Hope it may be therapeutic for someone else.
Song Title: What did I do 
http://youtu.be/SZp8u_vGgYo

Tired of the doom and gloom break-up songs, I decided to write one of my own. It's not professionaly done, however, I still wanted to share. My song is entitled, "What did I do".
This song was designed to empower the wronged individual without the wronged individual remaining a long-term victim. When we remain in a depressed state for too long, we are missing out on life. We are missing the opportunity to meet Mr. or Ms. Right. There will be times you just can't muster the strength to go out after a recent break-up. You must be patient and take one day at a time. You can't eat an entire piece of steak in one bite. To prove you can have a happy life without that person, just remember that you lived before knowing the person existed. Nothing will eliminate the mourning period, however, you must help yourself. Realize that you have options and deserve better. When someone breaks your heart, there is no magic pill, the antidote is time. Give it time and I promise you, your sun will shine again, and though you may not believe it right now, you will again love. Just think about the number of times you have ended relationships in the past. Yeah it hurt in the beginning, but look at you now.


----------



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

majorshadow said:


> My post break-up therapy resulted in a song. Hope it may be therapeutic for someone else.
> Song Title: What did I do
> YouTube - ‪"What did I do?" (Infidelity & Sex Addiction)‬‏
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow this message is right on time. We finalized everything to do a non contested divorce so I can file the papers. It feels like I am starting over from day one with the shock and emotional impact which I did not expect. Then I get mad like what in the world is wrong with me he was just seeing someone the other day. I think what hurts is how your spouse can easily move on lay up with the other person etc...

Then I think what the crap starting over......will I be alone for ever? Too many thoughts a bit overwhelming today so thx for the link.

At work I just finished something major and everyone is like oh your H must be so happy on and on. Professionally, I guess it will come out when I do the name change....its not something u just bust out at the water cooler attn attn I am divorced.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

